# Ευκαιρία για γιορτή



## kapa18 (Oct 25, 2008)

Το φίλα προσκείμενο στο φόρουμ πατατοεστιατόριο (καθότι το έχουν φίλοι, έχουμε μπακανιάσει εκεί πλειστάκις και έχουμε το θάρρος άμα λάχει να ζητήσουμε και έναν εσπρέτσο στις 3 το πρωί) κάνει τη Δευτέρα 27/10 opening party και κάποια μέλη από το φόρουμ θα πάμε. 
Καθώς δεν πρόκειται αμιγώς για συνάντηση του φόρουμ αλλά για δευτεριάτικο σοσιαλάιζινγκ, μπορεί να έρθει όποιος θέλει, με φίλους του κλπ. Εμάς πάντως, συντονιστές και αδμινιστρέιτορ, θα μας βρείτε εκεί και αν είστε νέο μέλος (ή παλιό που έχει σημειώσει απουσίες  ) κρατάτε καλού κακού διακριτικά το Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής ή έναν Μπαμπινιώτη βρε αδερφέ (αναθεωρημένη έκδοση), για να σας αναγνωρίσουμε!


----------



## diceman (Oct 25, 2008)

Και ποια μέλη, παρακαλώ, θα πάνε;


----------



## kapa18 (Oct 25, 2008)

diceman said:


> Και ποια μέλη, παρακαλώ, θα πάνε;



Να έρθεις να πάρεις απουσίες!


----------



## Pink Panther (Oct 26, 2008)

Εγώ δεν θα κρατάω τον Μπαμπινιώτη γιατί είναι και ολόκληρη γκουμούτσα και έχω και αυχενικό. Αλλά δεν νομίζω να μη με αναγνωρίσετε!!!


----------

